# Dipping Belt



## NathanMorgan (Jul 18, 2014)

can you recommend a decent dip belt for home use.

I've come across these two and im after your opinions or other recommendations.

1. https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/ironmind-de-rigueur-dipping-belt.html

2. https://www.strengthshop.co.uk/strengthshop-nylon-dipping-belt.html


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2015)

Dipping Belt body building weight Dip Lifting Chain Exercise Gym Training new 1x | eBay

£7 Done

Had mine blooomin' ages.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

It may depend how much weight you want to be able to hand off a belt?

I have one of these that I'm perfectly happy with:

Dipping Belt ★ Highest Quality Pro Neoprene Dip Belt For Bodybuilding, Weight Lifting and Gym Training. Longer Chain ★ Unique Double Clip Design For Speed and Maximum Comfort During Tricep Dips, Chins and Weighted Pull Ups ★ Life


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

I use Schiek's Sports Leather Contour Dip Belt. It features a padded back, hip and rib contour for comfort and to reduce slippage and heavy duty chain and carabiner. The belt is one size fits all. SO that's a plus. I'm happy with it.


----------

